# pkg and llvm80



## talsamon (Mar 8, 2019)

Somethings wrong with it....


```
pkg install llvm80
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
llvm80 has no direct installation candidates, change it to llvm35? [Y/n]: n
llvm80 has no direct installation candidates, change it to llvm38? [Y/n]: n
llvm80 has no direct installation candidates, change it to llvm40? [Y/n]: n
llvm80 has no direct installation candidates, change it to llvm50? [Y/n]: n
llvm80 has no direct installation candidates, change it to llvm60? [Y/n]: n
llvm80 has no direct installation candidates, change it to llvm70? [Y/n]: n
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'llvm80' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

Are you perhaps on the quarterly branch? It looks like this was added a few weeks ago so it probably wasn't included in the last quarterly update.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 8, 2019)

No, I am  on latest. Seems related to




__





						[ports] Revision 495005
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

Maybe, but that change happened a few hours ago. It's highly unlikely the package has already been built or updated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

Package failed to build on the last run (a day ago):


			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds/default:default:120amd64:494865:beefy6


----------



## talsamon (Mar 8, 2019)

Ii's only the strange message, the "normal" message is:

```
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```
if there is no newer package.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

Look at `pkg version -vR`, I'm betting it shows up as 'orphaned'.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 8, 2019)

You have winning your bet.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2019)

If the last commit to the port fixes the build issues the package will show up again in a couple of days. Because it had build errors the package disappeared from the package repository (hence the 'orphaned' status).


----------

